# Hurricane Sandy A year ago



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If that was your only damage, you were lucky.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

No that was just the goat barn I lost the roof on my house and garages, I live a 3 miles from long island sound but my property is the highest elevation in town. Just severe wind damage.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How long did they take to repair everything?


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

It took 8 months for State Farm to finally cut checks for new roof and repairs to our cars and trucks. June of this past summer. I still know people who have not yet gotten any money


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. At least things are taken care of now. Just a shame that they take so long.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Insurance companies suck. They just don't like parting with "their" money, which isn't even theirs! I'm glad everything has gotten better for you now. When I had my fire, it took several months before I could get the money to rebuild. They love to drag their feet on paying, but just be a few hours late with your payment to them and they cancel your policy!

We lucked out up here, just a lot of rain and wind but nothing too severe. I had branches down and an Oberhasli doe in heat. She was supposed to go to her breeders to be bred to an Obie buck, but due to the storm, I couldn't get her there. While I was at work, she scaled a 5 1/2 foot stall wall and jumped into the buck pen. 5 months later she had twins. I retained the doeling and named her Sandy.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, I know a lot of people here in Colorado that are still fighting the insurance companies for the loss of their homes to the fire this year and other to the flood. 

What a shame, we pay all this money and they will not help out without a fight.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Lottsagoats that is a fitting name for your doe, it was a tough year in Connecticut, hurricane, blizzard of the century and Sandy Hook. But on a bright side we all move on and rebuild. And the goats toughed it all out.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , you did get a lot of damage ! We are also on the Island and had a ton of trees down but got away without any major damage.
Trees went down all over , stayed away from the house and barn , but much too close IMO. It was a miracle they didn't hit them !
We just recently got rid of most of the downed trees last month .
That storm changed the property forever. Shame , but I thank God we are all still here to talk about it.
Glad to hear from another Islander


----------

